# Sharin' my photos "Quiet Time Loft"



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://community.webshots.com/user/A_Smith18353

My birds as of today. In the lower loft there is also 2 babies no photos yet. First hatch 10-23-06. ( from "Fly Home Loft" in CA ) I banded yesterday, but still think to tiny for the band. I will check to see if still on birds tomorrow. They are MY first babies.  The 2 in the upper loft photo were just raised here. The birds in upper loft (including 2 babies) were given to me to start my loft, by a racing neighbor. The adopted 4 in the photo were not from the neighbor, but the rest in photo were.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your babies are really fat and cute - parents have done a great job.

Your "upper loft" picture is a WOW picture, particularly with that beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, thank for sharing - bird pics are always good to see!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, loved the rainbow picture. At first, before enlarging, I though the road was a river and was going to ask if you had to worry about flooding!

Lovely pigeons you have! Many thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Seemd quite picturesque where your lofts are. I too enjoyed the pic with the rainbow. Is that your driveway alongside of the coop?

I love the youngsters, and both lofts!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes both lofts are on a driveway I have 2 one stone (lower) one blacktop (upper). The rainbow was seen as I was cleaning the loft. It was cold, windy, and wet this weekend, but nature always has a way to surprise us.  No fear of flooding my lofts. I'm on a big hill. If the loft(s) flood WE ALL will need a ark.
I rebanded the lower babies today. They were just the right size. The bands were on the floor from the other day.  Also mom now siting next to nest so I got photo of them too. Will post when I get into pc.




Trees Gray said:


> Seemd quite picturesque where your lofts are. I too enjoyed the pic with the rainbow. Is that your driveway alongside of the coop?
> 
> I love the youngsters, and both lofts!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Up dated photos and a few short videos added  http://community.webshots.com/user/A_Smith18353  
The video of my 3 day old being fed is priceless.  I love to see them grow up an learn to trust me. Just wanted to share. The photo of the baby who jumped and the one in nest waiting for nestmate to come back are the babies from my first post.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos & videos. What cute babies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I really enjoyed your photos and videos. I have two babies hatched on the 21st, so really appreciated your 3 day old.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

you have some beautiful birds and a nice looking loft 

and i also have 2 babies if you want to see pics their on my thread


----------

